# Broken Flight Feather



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Somehow Rocky has broken a feather in his wing. There is a small spot of Dried blood and the feather is bent pretty far up. He doesn't seem to be in pain and can still fly but is preening that wing and keeps lifting it up.
Any ideas on what to do for him?
Thanks!
P.S his wings are not and never have been clipped.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It could be he has a broken blood feather, I don't have alot of experience with this yet I haven't had to deal with it but here is some reading that might help.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=15&cat=1912&articleid=2691


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would put some white paper towels in the bottom of his cage to watch for bleeding. An avain vet is always the best to pull a blood feather out. As you can accidentally break his wing if you do it wrong.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Laura said:


> It could be he has a broken blood feather,


I think you may be right, He has lost a few long feathers which I suspect to be from molting, I've only had him since last night. I put some cornstarch on it and am going going to get someone to help me pull it. The nearest Avian vet that I know of is approx. 200 miles away, by the time we got there it would be closed.
Thank you and wish me success.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Just make sure to hold the point where the feather meets the wing firmly, and pull the feather on the angle which it grows. It should come out without too much trouble.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you! He seems to be ok now. I got a neighbour to help, they knew what they were doing. It's a bit different than wing clipping. That was scary though. My budgies are never that much trouble. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Glad it went well!  Now you will know what to do if it happens again.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad he is ok


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad it went well...If I had a dollar for all the broken blood feather I've had to pull off Ziggy alone I'd...well, I'd have 8 dollars.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear all is well


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad your tiel is ok now!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bea said:


> Glad it went well!  Now you will know what to do if it happens again.


Isn't there some kind of rule that states it is only allowed to happen once?
(I have to have a fantasy)Lol:wacko:

I thought for sure I was on my way to Toronto! Then I find out that it is simple, kind of. I'm glad that I know other bird people!

Seriously though, is this going to happen with every molt or is it just one of those flukes? The budgies have never done any thing like that

Thanks everyone!

Aly and atvchick95 you two seem to answer all my posts, maybe we should look in to getting Dave to renumerate you???:yes:
Lol!
Thanks again all!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It will not happen every molt  But now you are prepard for the odd time that a blood feather might break. I would give your tiel a night light if you don't have one yet. They help keep night frights at bay


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad you pulled it out with no trouble  It won't happen with every moult, which is good news!


----------

